# Motor electromagnetico lineal



## thorax (May 4, 2011)

Buenas, tengo en mente construir unos comandos de avion para un simulador. quiero reproducir las fuerzas que se producen en vuelo en los comandos. 
La mayoria de los fabricantes usan resortes, o motores electricos.
Lo que se me ocurrio es usar el principio de los motores lineales.
Los comandos se mueven de derecha a izquierda (como el volante de un auto), y hacia adentro y hacia afuera.

Basicamente tengo una barra , la cual se mueve hacia adentro y afuera. preciso centrarla. Lo podria hacer con dos resortes, uno de cada lado, pero en lugar de eso me gustaria usar un campo magnetico para lograrlo. La idea es que esa "fuerza" de centrado varie en funcion de distintas variables que voy a controlar con una interfaz a la pc, y en funcion de cuan lejos este la barra de su centro. mientras mas lejos este, mas fuerza tiene que producir.

Alguien me puede guiar en la forma mas simple de fabricar de forma casera un dispositivo asi?
preferiria evitar utilizar imanes ya que son mas complicados de conseguir.

La distancia de punto a punto seria al rededor de 20 o 30 centimetros. No estoy seguro si colocando dos electroimanes en cada punta voy a lograr que el campo viaje tal distancia.

luego tengo que resolver lo mismo para la rotacion del comando. Ahi podria usar la fuerza magnetica como se utiliza en un motor rotativo, colocando electro imanes cada 15 grados por ejemplo, y un electroiman en el centro.


Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida para resolver esto de la forma mas elegante y simple!
saludos!!


----------



## woutnme (May 5, 2011)

Por favor un dibujin vendria bien.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 5, 2011)

No creo que funcione con imanes en los extremos... vas a tener que usar una serie de electroimanes repartidos a lo largo de la barra e irlos encendiendo en secuencia, eso te da la ventaja de poder controlar la velocidad y cambiar el sentido a medio trayecto..... aunque la carga que puedas mover no creo que sea demasiado grande...

Tambien encontre este video.... posiblemente te sirva:


----------



## thorax (May 5, 2011)

exacto!! ese video me es muy util!! tienen idea como esta construido ese motor lineal?
la otra opcion es colocar muchos electorimanes separados por una pequenia distancia e ir polarizando en funcion de la cercania de otro iman en el eje, para moverlo

algo asi:


----------



## woutnme (May 8, 2011)

haber que les parece se podria utilizar dos bobinas separadas por x centimetros (con 5 creo que vale) despues con un PWM hecho con 555 y un tc4422 y un tc4421 tenemos dos salidas moduladas en ancho de pulso inversas un mosfet para cada bobina con sus respectivas protecciones, entonces controlamos la barra para un lado y para otro con un simple potenciometro. en el punto medio ambos PWM estan con el mismo Dutycicle asi que se queda quieto. Bueno espero que te sirva ya que es muy barato no creo que llegue al 1,5 Eur mas las bobinas. Supongo que un poco de lubricacion siempre viene bien.
Saludos y Gracias por leer.


----------



## thorax (May 8, 2011)

En el medio tengo que poner un iman correcto? eso aumenta la potencia? o simplemente una barra ferromagnetica ?


----------



## woutnme (May 8, 2011)

prueba primero con la barra de hierro y despues con iman, yo creo q con la barra vale, haz una primera prueba y en base a la fuerza que pueda ejercer, puedes cambiar el bobinado para mas corriente, seguro no es el motor mas eficiente del mundo pero es simple. Seguro terminas usando unos cuantos amperios para  esto asi q tenlo encuenta para el diseño de la bobina si hace falta ponle un ventilador.


----------



## thorax (May 9, 2011)

Primero tengo pensado hacer una prueba de concepto con legos technic para obtener simpleza y rapidez de construccion.

Lo que tengo dudas justamente es con el diseño de la bobina.
busque por internet y lo que no encuentro es la corriente maxima que puede pasar por un  hilo de cobre sin  derretir el aislante del mismo

estoy buscando fuerzas de 20 o 30 newton, asique calculo corrientes de 5 amps aproximandamente
como me recomiendan diseñar la bobina?

lo que conclui es arrancar con cobre de 1mm como punto de partida para ver cuanta fuerza obtengo con 5 amps y una cantidad de vueltas que llegue a 1/2 de la longitud del recorrido, ya que voy a necesitar dos bobinas para "centrar" el eje.
calculo que la distancia de recorrido sera 15 centimetros aproximadamente, por lo que 1/2 seria 7,5cm, o 75mm. 
a 1mm por vuelta son 75 vueltas.
el diametro de la bobina si que no tengo nada en mente, calculo que voy a arrancar con algo normal, tal vez un poco mas grande que un iman de neodimio redondo, que puede ser 15mm

gracias


----------



## Rafaelr26 (Oct 10, 2011)

Tengo una duda, necesito un motor que cuando le llegue corriente saque un embolo y si no le llega que lo recoja, o viceversa( eso ya lo controlaré con un relé según quiera una cosa o la otra). ¿Este tipo de motor es un electroiman? ¿Sobre que valor suele tener uno ? Lo necesito con la suficiente fuerza como para que frene una rueda autopropulsada por pedaleo(habiendole puesto algún acople al pistón o embolo antes).
Si alguien pudiera echarme una mano se lo agradecería porque la verdad es que de motores estoy pegadisimo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------

